
Physics: Places To Be, Places To Avoid - jonbaer
http://www.science20.com/hammock_physicist/physics_places_be_places_avoid-118214
======
vixen99
"I don't want to turn this blog post in a name-and-shame list of physics
departments". Why not? What is more important, keeping quiet about negative
performance or ensuring that students get the information they need to make
that very critical usually one-time only decision as to the university for
their further training?

